# Advice needed



## skylark (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, I took this shot recently with my Bronica (Ilford delta 400) and think it has potential. I am looking for advice on where to go next. Obviously I have already cropped to 8 x 10 format and I may crop out (or dodge) the shadows on the left but is there any way to 'quieten down' the foreground ? Burning in (?) the highlights looks to be a nightmare. The print is on MG at G4 so maybe it couild go down 1/2 a grade but I am worried that I would lose the detail in the rusty car body. Given my limited darkroom prowess any advice will be gratefully received.
BTW if you think it's a forlorn hope - I do have thick skin ! 

Cheers CJB


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm....well, sure, you could burn in your foreground to tone down those highlights. I am thinking you will end up with a very flat image if you do, however. Most of the image's highlights are in the foreground. 

To be honest, I couldn't tell that the subject of the image is actually a rusty old car body....so much of it is hidden. 

If you're liking this car, is it possible to go for a re-shoot? Get some of that tall grass out of the way, keep it from intruding in your viewfinder. Try an angle that shows more of the car.  I love rusty old cars, myself, but sometimes they can be tough subjects!

What do you think?


----------



## skylark (Jan 30, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> hmmm....well, sure, you could burn in your foreground to tone down those highlights. I am thinking you will end up with a very flat image if you do, however. Most of the image's highlights are in the foreground.
> 
> To be honest, I couldn't tell that the subject of the image is actually a rusty old car body....so much of it is hidden.
> 
> ...



I kind of agree with you, but this was one of those 'stand on one leg while balancing on the mound' type shots (get the picture ?) but I think I'll have to go back when the ground is a bit drier and try to get a different view- I can't see a way of getting a higher vantage point (I'm 6'2" so I tend to get these anyway  ) unless I get a prism. 
The things we do for 'that' shot, it's why I love the hobby.

Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

If it's not too much of a trek to get there, carry a stepladder. It's a whole new world!


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 3, 2006)

Watch it!  I've owned rusty old cars.  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 4, 2006)

So what was wrong with cutting the foreground grass down?
It is permissible to move and arrange things in a shot. Although an earth-mover might be considered excessive.


----------



## skylark (Feb 4, 2006)

Fair point well made ! Please excuse the excitement of a man with his new Bronnie who gets too carried away on the centre of th image to think about the rest.

To be honest the grass didn't look nearly as distracting in the viewfinder. I think a revisit is needed, just waiting for the current mist and gloom to go away (weather not my mood  )

Torus34- My first car (1970s) had 'air conditioning' where my girlfriend put her feet! Made watertight with cardboard and packing tape, she married me though so can't have been too bad,


----------

